# ***The Official A.Lange & Söhne Photo Thread***



## Mchu004

We need an official photo thread where you can share your beloved ALS timepieces.

No discrimination here ;-)

We all know the how beautiful each and every ALS timepiece is, so if it's an ALS, feel free to share!!


----------



## dantan

Another 1815 Up/Down here, but with poor photography.


----------



## jamesmartin17

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toaster19

Lange 1 in white gold









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

One of my favorite L1 dials of the past









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bwong

My Saxonia Annual Calendar and 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## brandonskinner

I wish it was this (belongs to my friend)!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

bwong said:


> My Saxonia Annual Calendar and 1815 Up/Down.
> 
> View attachment 13647609


Beautiful pair!


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## vlps




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## MrBlahBlah

Looks like I'm in good company!


----------



## base924

Cheers!









Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman

Mchu004 said:


> We need an official photo thread where you can share your beloved ALS timepieces.
> 
> No discrimination here ;-)
> 
> We all know the how beautiful each and every ALS timepiece is, so if it's an ALS, feel free to share!!
> 
> View attachment 13435297


what a beauty...

check out mine!


----------



## Mchu004

Keep them coming 

Here's one from yesterday:


----------



## tokkodai

these are something else..
keep them coming please


----------



## base924

Mchu004 said:


> Keep them coming
> 
> Here's one from yesterday:
> View attachment 13689279


Great photo indeed!

Sendt fra min WAS-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

Though not as complicated as the other ALS pieces, the movement is still a beauty to look at.


----------



## TheWorkman

about last night...


----------



## SMH

My Saxonia Moon.


----------



## bwong

My Saxonia Annual Calendar


----------



## bwong

My 1815 Up/Down


----------



## TheWorkman




----------



## humphrey06

bwong said:


> My Saxonia Annual Calendar
> 
> View attachment 13696651


DAMN! I need this


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## lostboys

My most favorite lange saxonia, flying back to Singapore from Taiwan


----------



## DRAGUI99

bwong said:


> My Saxonia Annual Calendar and 1815 Up/Down.
> 
> View attachment 13647609


Wonderful!
The Up/Down looks quite large vs the Saxonia AC, even if only being 0.5mm larger


----------



## DRAGUI99

Great pic!


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## michaelanburaj

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 13730265


Stunning!


----------



## grnbean

My 40pc limited 1815 Up/Down Cellini Edition on a few different straps..


----------



## jwillson

Here are a couple pictures of my 1815 Up and Down. In NYC a few weeks ago, and I picked up a dark blue strap to go with it. Makes the blued hands really stand out and the watch seems a bit more casual outfitted this ways-enough that I feel comfortable wearing it with a golf shirt rather than just dress shirts.

















- Jared


----------



## Patricio

Hi Karlisnet, what is the reference number of this jewel?


----------



## Patricio

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13836391


Hi Karlisnet, what is the reference number of this Lange 1?


----------



## teamhanded




----------



## weisscomposer

Wow! That Saxonia Thin is so beautiful, teamhanded! How long have you had it? I'm leaning towards buying one this December. Any thoughts on the watch now that you have one?


----------



## CFR

Patricio said:


> Hi Karlisnet, what is the reference number of this Lange 1?


It looks like either the current 191.039 or the older 101.039. If you search for images of those reference numbers, you'll see what I mean. Personally, I prefer the slightly brighter, metallic silver color of these dials, which typically come with white gold cases, to the rhodium dials that typically come with platinum cases.


----------



## Patricio

Thank you so much CFR


----------



## WatchEater666

jwillson said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my 1815 Up and Down. In NYC a few weeks ago, and I picked up a dark blue strap to go with it. Makes the blued hands really stand out and the watch seems a bit more casual outfitted this ways-enough that I feel comfortable wearing it with a golf shirt rather than just dress shirts.
> 
> View attachment 14377051
> 
> 
> View attachment 14377055
> 
> 
> - Jared


My new phone wallpaper. It replaced a pic of my gf.


----------



## bosko

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Freshpow78

jwillson said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my 1815 Up and Down. In NYC a few weeks ago, and I picked up a dark blue strap to go with it. Makes the blued hands really stand out and the watch seems a bit more casual outfitted this ways-enough that I feel comfortable wearing it with a golf shirt rather than just dress shirts.
> 
> View attachment 14377051
> 
> 
> View attachment 14377055
> 
> 
> - Jared


I put mine on a dark brown Lange strap and I agree, something other than black dresses it down nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

bosko said:


> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


The white dial looks gorgeous!


----------



## bosko

WatchEater666 said:


> The white dial looks gorgeous!


Thank you! These watches are spectacular and if there is one thing I have learned from wearing them is that doing them justice with a quick photo is really difficult!

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## bwong

ALS 1815 Moon Phase Hommage to Emil Lange


----------



## CFR

bwong said:


> ALS 1815 Moon Phase Hommage to Emil Lange


You have excellent taste!  I was just wearing this last week:


----------



## WatchEater666

View attachment 14406561


----------



## weisscomposer

The 1815 Hommage to Emil Lange has such an amazing moon phase depiction. And wow, so many mouthwatering pictures in this thread!


----------



## Karlisnet

Patricio said:


> Hi Karlisnet, what is the reference number of this Lange 1?


This is the model 191.039 from 2015, with the new caliber L121.1.


----------



## bwong

CFR said:


> You have excellent taste!  I was just wearing this last week:
> View attachment 14405615


Very nice! Glad to meet a friend.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Raffe

Zeitwerk.


----------



## Raffe

Datograph:


----------



## dainese

From a recent watch club gathering of mine.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

dainese said:


> From a recent watch club gathering of mine.


Nice, very early Lange 1 circa 1995-96.


----------



## Watcheroo

A couple pics of the Datograph Perpetual



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokkodai

Langes are just out of this world. Thanks for sharing everyone, made my morning


----------



## requiemjp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcheroo

requiemjp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## mmiah80

*Re: ***The Official A.Lange & Söhne Photo Thread****

My Lange stash

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I love the look of your Saxonia Thin on a casual leather strap. 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## mmiah80

GrouchoM said:


> I love the look of your Saxonia Thin on a casual leather strap.
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


Thanks, it makes it more of a daily wearer with casual clothes.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Techniec

My Datograph (sometimes has a bit of a bluish hue to it, depending on lighting)


----------



## bosko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## peterki

One more


----------



## greentimgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

Farewell old friend...


----------



## mark1958

*My Double Split*

Large but balances well on the wrist


----------



## peterki




----------



## RobbyCC

I bought this without seeing a real watch. Fortunately I quite like it.


----------



## peterki

RobbyCC said:


> I bought this without seeing a real watch. Fortunately I quite like it.
> View attachment 14794057


Congratulations on a superb wach! May I ask where did you get it? According to my understanding, there should be only very limited number of Odysseus' available at ADs around the world right now...


----------



## Nachapon

Just bought 1815 chronograph boutique edition and pair it with blue strap from 25th lange 1 edition. 
Really love this blue combination.


----------



## RobbyCC

peterki said:


> Congratulations on a superb wach! May I ask where did you get it? According to my understanding, there should be only very limited number of Odysseus' available at ADs around the world right now...


Lange Boutique in the US. I'm sure they got priority.


----------



## teamhanded

weisscomposer said:


> Wow! That Saxonia Thin is so beautiful, teamhanded! How long have you had it? I'm leaning towards buying one this December. Any thoughts on the watch now that you have one?


Sorry for not replying earlier, never saw this. This Saxonia was my first foray into Lange, I loved the minute I learned about it, back in 2016. It's one of my most comfortable pieces, paired with a stock light brown ALS strap (which got suppler to a perfect point after a few months of use) and a first-generation deployant. I had it since December 2018 and it will not ever leave my side, as it's been a great companion. Hope you got yours!


----------



## weisscomposer

teamhanded said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier, never saw this. This Saxonia was my first foray into Lange, I loved the minute I learned about it, back in 2016. It's one of my most comfortable pieces, paired with a stock light brown ALS strap (which got suppler to a perfect point after a few months of use) and a first-generation deployant. I had it since December 2018 and it will not ever leave my side, as it's been a great companion. Hope you got yours!


In fact, I did pick one up in December as planned! Here's a pic (my first "official" contribution to this thread, I suppose). This is with the factory reddish-brown strap. I'd love to check out the other colors Lange offers, as the strap is very comfortable. The price, however, is less comfortable haha. I'm always curious to hear of any strap recommendations people have for their Lange!

After just over one month of ownership, I'm still completely in love with this watch. I don't know that anything else is going to be able to compare!


----------



## teamhanded

Fantastic, mate! Coincidentally, I also picked up a piece in December, which I dearly love.


----------



## wintershade

I'm quite thrilled by my latest Lange addition: an 1815 Chrono Boutique Edition. It wears so well. The Datograph might be the icon, but this 1815 Chrono will definitely get more wrist time.


----------



## Nachapon

I just return from the boutique and i can't seem to get this watch out of my mind.

I originally went there to see the Richard lange jumping seconds in black dial white gold, but since i already there, i asked to try out the Richard Lange tourbillon and my oh my. 
This beauty is truly on a whole other level. Even though it share the same dial layout as the jumping seconds, the tourbillon add so much depth and sophistication to the dial.

Now whenever i think of jumping seconds as my next purchase, my mind automatically thinks of this tourbillon instead.

I don't know how many years from now i will be able to purchase this grail of a watch, but hopefully one day it will be mine.



http://imgur.com/PWygXOm


----------



## jeeeeefff

Thought I might chime in


----------



## Kubricksmind

I ran into this beauty at one of our RedBar meetings the other day, failed to make a note on the model, can someone identify please?


----------



## CFR

Kubricksmind said:


> I ran into this beauty at one of our RedBar meetings the other day, failed to make a note on the model, can someone identify please?


Looks like a 116.025 (Lange 1 Timezone, platinum, with rhodium dial and hands).


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## jeeeeefff

2 pictures before getting back to a toolwatch for a bit:


----------



## weisscomposer

jeeeeefff said:


> 2 pictures before getting back to a toolwatch for a bit


What strap is this? Looks like cordovan, maybe?


----------



## jeeeeefff

Yes Nomos cordovan. Will get a custom saffiano and maybe another one so I can use the Lange tang buckle. Nomos cordovan straps are 18mm wide at the buckle...


----------



## peterki




----------



## peterki




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

*Re: ***The Official A.Lange &amp;amp; Söhne Photo Thread****

1815 233.025

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki




----------



## rndm_usr

New, to me at least.

Just picked up after 2-3 years of soul searching as a present to myself on an upcoming large and scary birthday.

Have to say I'm having a bit of an existential crisis over this one. It's re-arranging my thinking on watches in totality!


----------



## jwillson

Here are a couple views of my 1815 Up and Down in rose gold. First, the face...









And now, the movement...









- Jared


----------



## peterki




----------



## jamesmartin17

Lange 1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

Lumen Moon Phase for this afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Cincy2

New to me. Gently used. Jaw dropping quality and attention to detail. The gem of my collection.

Cincy


----------



## Analog4ever

Congratulations rndm_usr! What a stunner!


----------



## Analog4ever

Cincy, beautiful..... curious, what is the year (ie. circa) of manufacture on your A. Lange & Sohne?


----------



## Cincy2

Analog4ever said:


> Cincy, beautiful..... curious, what is the year (ie. circa) of manufacture on your A. Lange & Sohne?


That is unknown as the paperwork that came with it didn't say. There are no visible signs of wear so it matters not to me. It is essentially new.

Cincy


----------



## CFR

You can approximate the year by looking at the serial number on the caseback and comparing it with the "Production Year" table at "http:// goo. gl/vWFC7Q" (remove the spaces before each of the 2 g's). It won't be exact but can give you a ballpark.


----------



## Cincy2

According to the chart, my watch is a 2015 model. I believe that was the first year the up/down model was produced.

Cincy


----------



## jsohal

W









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

Started with the traditional then upgraded to the Striking. Both are great but I think the hammers complete the look. I can't see myself ever upgrading to the Repeater though the blue dial looks nice.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswatchsd

jsohal said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks awesome on red!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Can't break the zeitwerk train...


----------



## Cincy2

Just added a 2019 Langamatik Perpetual to complement my Datograph. This brand is so spectacular I couldn't resist. The only oddity I noticed is that the manual wind never exhibits any resistance. I know it has some kind of clutch but from the first wind I don't feel any resistance and I don't know when to stop. Anybody have any guidance. Such a beautiful watch. It came with Lange's version of a deployant band. I will probably replace it with an OEM pin buckle but I have to say, the Lange deployant is pretty attractive.

Eric


----------



## CFR

Cincy2 said:


> Just added a 2019 Langamatik Perpetual to complement my Datograph.


Congrats!!



> The only oddity I noticed is that the manual wind never exhibits any resistance. I know it has some kind of clutch but from the first wind I don't feel any resistance and I don't know when to stop. Anybody have any guidance.


The Langematik Perpetual has an automatic movement, so you won't notice any resistance and there's no hard stop. You shouldn't need to wind it at all unless you haven't worn it for awhile and it has stopped when you put it on. In that case, give it maybe 30 winds (an arbitrary number) and start wearing it. You don't ever have to worry about overwinding it though.



> It came with Lange's version of a deployant band. I will probably replace it with an OEM pin buckle but I have to say, the Lange deployant is pretty attractive.


Personally I replace the pin buckles with Lange deployants as a I prefer the safety and ease of a deployant, but a lot of folks do like the pin buckle.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cincy2 said:


> Just added a 2019 Langamatik Perpetual to complement my Datograph. This brand is so spectacular I couldn't resist. The only oddity I noticed is that the manual wind never exhibits any resistance. I know it has some kind of clutch but from the first wind I don't feel any resistance and I don't know when to stop. Anybody have any guidance. Such a beautiful watch. It came with Lange's version of a deployant band. I will probably replace it with an OEM pin buckle but I have to say, the Lange deployant is pretty attractive.
> 
> Eric
> View attachment 15147763


Awesome! Can we see a pic of the backside as well as the deployant band and buckle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Sorry for the bad quality. Not my forte.

Eric


----------



## weisscomposer

I've always liked the idea of a deployant buckle for issues of security... it definitely seems harder to drop the watch when you're taking it off if it's on a deployant. But I also really like laying my watches flat at the end of the day (rather than on their side) and being able to take the watch off to look super close at the movement.

Also, to me spending $3,000 to extend the life of a $400 factory strap is ridiculous. You can destroy seven straps and still come out ahead!

And yeah, there's also the issue of price. $3,000 is a massive chuck of change. As a new collector I would much rather put that kind of money towards a third watch than an accessory for one of the two watches I've already got. I suppose maybe if I ever saw a used one for $1,500 or so, I might be tempted. But I've never even seen a used deployant for sale anywhere. (Admittedly, I haven't look very hard, haha.)

Sorry for the long opinion post in the pictures forum, so here's a pic to make up for it.


----------



## jsohal

weisscomposer said:


> I've always liked the idea of a deployant buckle for issues of security... it definitely seems harder to drop the watch when you're taking it off if it's on a deployant. But I also really like laying my watches flat at the end of the day (rather than on their side) and being able to take the watch off to look super close at the movement.
> 
> Also, to me spending $3,000 to extend the life of a $400 factory strap is ridiculous. You can destroy seven straps and still come out ahead!
> 
> And yeah, there's also the issue of price. $3,000 is a massive chuck of change. As a new collector I would much rather put that kind of money towards a third watch than an accessory for one of the two watches I've already got. I suppose maybe if I ever saw a used one for $1,500 or so, I might be tempted. But I've never even seen a used deployant for sale anywhere. (Admittedly, I haven't look very hard, haha.)
> 
> Sorry for the long opinion post in the pictures forum, so here's a pic to make up for it.
> 
> View attachment 15150791


It's not hard to lay your watch flat or take a close look at the movement with a deployant. See the picture from the previous post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunti

Totally loving it.


----------



## Cincy2

I can't help myself. I like Audemars Piguet, I like Breguet, I like Arnold and Son. I love ALS. This is the third one I just added to the collection. Class and Mass as they say.

Cincy


----------



## Pongster

My lange pair


----------



## weisscomposer

I love seeing how diverse everyone's taste in Lange is. There are some very cool pieces here, which always makes me wish this thread was more active.


----------



## greentimgreen

My latest addition  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichdien

Time-inator?


----------



## greentimgreen

ichdien said:


> Time-inator?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Retumbo

greentimgreen said:


> My latest addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very difficult to express how cool this is in words. Where did you get this???


----------



## greentimgreen

Retumbo said:


> It's very difficult to express how cool this is in words. Where did you get this???


Thank you! Too kind.

Assuming you're talking about the Robot watch stand- it's an MB&F MAD Gallery purchase. They've got some cool stuff on there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Time to bump this thread!


----------



## Cincy2

Gorgeous. Rose gold and black are a very elegant combination.

Cincy


----------



## Russ1965

Thought I'd nudge this thread back into life................


----------



## greentimgreen

A friend of mine took this shot of my gen 1 1815 chrono. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr

kiwi71 said:


> Time to bump this thread!


Best micro-rotor ever! Love the way that movement combines the best of an automatic and a manual movement.


----------



## peterki




----------



## ajaj14

For some reason this does not seem to be a common Lange. But this is my favorite.


----------



## Nachapon

Finally receive my personal grail. The original A.Lange Datograph platinum with deployant clasp. ￼


----------



## peterki




----------



## greentimgreen

I asked a photographer friend to photograph my watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fran382

It looks so nice! I like the light subtle reflection, and the refined markings on the dial


----------



## greentimgreen

Thanks so much! I wish I could take credit for it, but I’m really happy that I asked him to do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Zeitwerk


----------



## greentimgreen

Superb!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansboot

WatchEater666 said:


> Zeitwerk


what does the top dial indicate? great watch btw.


----------



## WatchEater666

lemansboot said:


> what does the top dial indicate? great watch btw.


power reserve


----------



## WatchEater666

A Lange 1 with a very healthy patina on the german silver plating.


----------



## Graneworm

My only Lange
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg

peterki said:


> View attachment 15437299


This is the Honey gold variant right?

But wow ALS Honey Gold is really something else


----------



## peterki

james_dssg said:


> This is the Honey gold variant right?
> 
> But wow ALS Honey Gold is really something else


It is actually the "humble" pink gold, but in the right light


----------



## nedh

WatchEater666 said:


> Zeitwerk


Beautiful photo! The design is pure art and science.


----------



## JustAbe

Hi folks, great watches!! My oldest ALS and first post here
















Grande Lange 1


----------



## DatoG

TrlRnr said:


> Best micro-rotor ever! Love the way that movement combines the best of an automatic and a manual movement.


yeah that 3/4 scale rotor looks amazing!! It's interesting how the saxiona moonphase didn't go the "micro" router approach


----------



## Cincy2

I am complete.


----------



## greentimgreen

Cincy2 said:


> I am complete.
> 
> View attachment 15593004


Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

Yes you are!!! Love the 31, ZW date and teraluna! Bravo!


----------



## Dunnej

Cincy2 said:


> I am complete.
> 
> View attachment 15593004


Sweet *****. That's an incredible collection. Should take that to a RedBar Crew meet up and watch heads absolutely explode.


----------



## time+tide

Just now going thru the categories in WUS and realizing of course there is a Lange section, at least I found it before the year comes to and end, I blame everything I do that is stupid on 2020 - anyway I love the way a lange shimmers even when there is hardly any daylight


----------



## mario1971

Yes, news with me from yesterday. I'm shocked all the time!


----------



## Cincy2

Recent arrival. A used example but extensively refurbished by Lange just before it was sold to me.

Cincy


----------



## immerschnell

Just the right angle for perfection on the hands. What a daily driver.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cincy2 said:


> Recent arrival. A used example but extensively refurbished by Lange just before it was sold to me.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15603419
> View attachment 15603420


Wow that is STUNNING! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

The results of a recent well known auction where a used Lange Datograph sold at close to MSRP scared me. I've been concerned that the scarcity of the "collectible" Rolex watches will cause a stampede of that type of buyer into Langes. The auction was the first evidence this may be happening. As a result I added a rose gold Dato to my collection. While I love ALL the Lange models, these four are the ones I covet. I sincerely hope I'm wrong for the sake of all of use who love ALS watches for their design and style.




























Cincy


----------



## CFR

Cincy2 said:


> The results of a recent well known auction where a used Lange Datograph sold at close to MSRP scared me. I've been concerned that the scarcity of the "collectible" Rolex watches will cause a stampede of that type of buyer into Langes. The auction was the first evidence this may be happening.
> Cincy


I was amused to see that a yellow gold/black dial Datograph ("Yellowjacket") 403.041 fetched over $193,000 USD at a November 8th auction. We'll see if the apparent increased recent interest in Lange outlives the pandemic, once people begin traveling and resuming their old lives again.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cincy2 said:


> The results of a recent well known auction where a used Lange Datograph sold at close to MSRP scared me. I've been concerned that the scarcity of the "collectible" Rolex watches will cause a stampede of that type of buyer into Langes. The auction was the first evidence this may be happening. As a result I added a rose gold Dato to my collection. While I love ALL the Lange models, these four are the ones I covet. I sincerely hope I'm wrong for the sake of all of use who love ALS watches for their design and style.
> 
> View attachment 15614791
> 
> 
> View attachment 15614792
> 
> 
> View attachment 15614793
> 
> 
> Cincy


Cincy, that is absolutely stunning, front to back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

---


----------



## kiwi71

Cincy2 said:


> The results of a recent well known auction where a used Lange Datograph sold at close to MSRP scared me. I've been concerned that the scarcity of the "collectible" Rolex watches will cause a stampede of that type of buyer into Langes. The auction was the first evidence this may be happening. As a result I added a rose gold Dato to my collection. While I love ALL the Lange models, these four are the ones I covet. I sincerely hope I'm wrong for the sake of all of use who love ALS watches for their design and style.
> 
> View attachment 15614791
> 
> 
> View attachment 15614792
> 
> 
> View attachment 15614793
> 
> 
> Cincy


Congrats! Well, I wouldn't mind seeing my recent entry into Lange go in the "right" direction value wise.


----------



## jsohal

My two hobbies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

jsohal said:


> My two hobbies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. I don't know much about knives, but do enjoy them as well. That Lange is stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

And now the back.


----------



## DatoG

Cincy2 said:


> Recent arrival. A used example but extensively refurbished by Lange just before it was sold to me.
> 
> Cincy
> 
> View attachment 15603419
> View attachment 15603420


Congrats on the terraluna!!! Love that piece; easily the best perpetual on the market. maybe my favorite of your 4! And I am on the hunt for one of your "basic versions" of hours LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

mario1971 said:


> And now the back.
> View attachment 15619538
> View attachment 15619540


Mario, what model's backside is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

DatoG said:


> Mario, what model's backside is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Up / Down 234.032.


----------



## kritameth

You could take a picture of a Lange with a potato and I'd still drool. 🤤


----------



## Elara

mario1971 said:


> And now the back.
> View attachment 15619540


The engraving work is so incredible! A YouTube video I watched recently mentioned that there are three engravers in the shop, and they can each identify who worked on which part by the style of their engraving work.


----------



## aaroniusl

Sharing a picture of my favourite piece in my small collection.


----------



## weisscomposer

Very nice, @aaroniusl! I think that may be the first Odysseus we've seen in this thread (or at least one of the first). Maybe you can share some thoughts about the watch!


----------



## Rafa ZC

vlps said:


>


wow!


----------



## sieglo

vlps said:


>


wow, I'd been thinking about getting an 1815 Chrono in white gold/black, but now you have me second guessing.


----------



## Panerol Forte

jsohal said:


> My two hobbies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the red strap on the Zeitwerk, did you try other bold colors? if yes, pics please


----------



## Gitica

I am 20 year old student and Im just randomly looking at yours time pieces that are so damn pretty and pricey. And it is 1 AM. I think goals are made.


----------



## CFR

Took the top pic earlier today and liked how it came out, so figured I'd post it along with the ones I took a few days ago.

Watch is not new to me, but bracelet is. Been wanting one of these bracelets for years. Very happy to close this loop!


----------



## greentimgreen

CFR said:


> Took the top pic earlier today and liked how it came out, so figured I'd post it along with the ones I took a few days ago.
> 
> Watch is not new to me, but bracelet is. Been wanting one of these bracelets for years. Very happy to close this loop!
> 
> View attachment 15647057
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647058
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647060


Amazing bracelet (and watch of course!). Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnej

The bracelet is absolutely killer.



CFR said:


> Took the top pic earlier today and liked how it came out, so figured I'd post it along with the ones I took a few days ago.
> 
> Watch is not new to me, but bracelet is. Been wanting one of these bracelets for years. Very happy to close this loop!
> 
> View attachment 15647057
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647058
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647060


----------



## CFR

greentimgreen said:


> Amazing bracelet (and watch of course!). Congrats!





Dunnej said:


> The bracelet is absolutely killer.


Thanks! No diver extension, but it'll do in a pinch


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## kiwi71

CFR said:


> Took the top pic earlier today and liked how it came out, so figured I'd post it along with the ones I took a few days ago.
> 
> Watch is not new to me, but bracelet is. Been wanting one of these bracelets for years. Very happy to close this loop!
> 
> View attachment 15647057
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647058
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647059
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647060


Cool! And who says ALS didn't have a sports watch before the Odysseus?! Is that white gold or platinum? Either way it must have some weight to it!


----------



## mario1971

German on Sunday.


----------



## bigclive2011

Maybe the guy who started the “I don’t like German watches” should have a look at this thread.

Seriously beautiful watches.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## sieglo

Wh


JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15680615


What AMG do you drive? E63 wagon here.


----------



## DJ_Masse

My recently acquired Lange 1 Daymatic. I'm in love...

IG grandmasterwis


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Yesterday, February 28th, ended less than an hour ago. Below are pics of the Langematik Perpetual a few hours before midnight and also right at midnight, where you can see the "3" making its rapid exit off the stage (and the day moving quickly from SUN to MON).

At 12:21am, I watched the last visible edge of the "3" jump out of the window and totally vanish, while the month indicator was just starting to move from FEB to MAR. By 12:37am, the month had jumped from FEB to MAR, the day indicator was over the "M" in "MON," and the calendar change was complete.

It's a treat to see this progression gradually happen around midnight.


----------



## peterki




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Dunnej

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 15743102


The way the blue hands pop never gets old. Looks fantastic


----------



## mario1971

Dunnej said:


> The way the blue hands pop never gets old. Looks fantastic


Two more photos.


----------



## Armand68

My two beauties...


----------



## time+tide

Patina styled strap for a modern vintage look!


----------



## Dunnej

time+tide said:


> Patina styled strap for a modern vintage look!
> View attachment 15756512


Stunning. Some things are just a perfect pair, like yellow gold and a Lange 1. Love it, and that it's been worn, too!


----------



## The_Darter1987

Let's keep this going. 









and the tax








For the wrist








Have a good week everyone!


----------



## mario1971

This thread must live!


----------



## peterki




----------



## biaoist

My Zeitwerk


----------



## kohuti76

Acquired yesterday.


----------



## CFR

kohuti76 said:


> Acquired yesterday.
> View attachment 15793667


Well played! Is that the 140.025, LE of 200 in platinum? Don't see many of those around these days -- really beautiful!

I remember how surprised and disappointed I was to see the very low preowned price for the 140.025 shortly after they were introduced. I couldn't understand why this innovative, brand new (at the time) reference that was so well-received wasn't more desirable and able to command more on the secondary market. But that was years ago, and I hope that has changed a bit or will soon change because these were seriously undervalued, even compared to other preowned Langes.

Congrats again!! And what are your thoughts -- comfortable, wearable, etc.? 

EDIT: Disregard. I saw your post in the other forum confirming 140.025


----------



## GrouchoM

kohuti76 said:


> Acquired yesterday.
> View attachment 15793667


Nice digital watch! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bcgr33n

Just accquired my first Lange yesterday! beautiful piece indeed.


----------



## kohuti76

CFR said:


> Well played! Is that the 140.025, LE of 200 in platinum? Don't see many of those around these days -- really beautiful!
> 
> I remember how surprised and disappointed I was to see the very low preowned price for the 140.025 shortly after they were introduced. I couldn't understand why this innovative, brand new (at the time) reference that was so well-received wasn't more desirable and able to command more on the secondary market. But that was years ago, and I hope that has changed a bit or will soon change because these were seriously undervalued, even compared to other preowned Langes.
> 
> Congrats again!! And what are your thoughts -- comfortable, wearable, etc.?
> 
> EDIT: Disregard. I saw your post in the other forum confirming 140.025


 I've been on the hunt for it for a quite some time, so I've had an idea it'd be a top heavy piece. 
I'm 6'4", so 41.9mm watch doesn't look like a hockey puck on my wrist thankfully. I find it just fine in terms of wearability.
As for its past relative value you're right on the money there, hence I was very comfortable in picking it up, realizing it has a lot of room to run when you compare it with, let's say WG version...
Most importantly, I really had to have it. The only other watch of which sight of gave that belly aching feeling was 5130P lol..


----------



## kohuti76

GrouchoM said:


> Nice digital watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes, digital 

Thanks!


----------



## mario1971

bcgr33n said:


> Just accquired my first Lange yesterday! beautiful piece indeed.
> View attachment 15798085


Congrats buddy! You will be pleased - this Lange is wonderful - I know because I have


----------



## CFR

kohuti76 said:


> I'm 6'4", so 41.9mm watch doesn't look like *a hockey puck on my wrist* thankfully.


You mean like this? Hockey ain't so bad lol -- but I know exactly what you mean. Again, congrats!


----------



## kohuti76

CFR said:


> You mean like this? Hockey ain't so bad lol -- but I know exactly what you mean. Again, congrats!
> 
> View attachment 15799386


No, Hockey ain't bad at all! What a beast! Looks super sharp!
And 44.2mm ones (ST's, MR's and ZD's) seem to sit on a wrist generally better than 41.9mm ones, predominantly due to their case thickness' proportionality.
A gorgeous masterpiece, this one is. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrouchoM

Did anyone ever say that the "Mona Lisa" was too big? To shrink that amazing Zeitgeist to smaller proportions would be criminal. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## CFR

GrouchoM said:


> Did anyone ever say that the "Mona Lisa" was too big? To shrink that amazing Zeitgeist to smaller proportions would be criminal.


The ZW was always Mona's favorite. She'd gaze longingly at it while getting her hair stroked. She loved that.


----------



## WatchEater666

Casual mode!


----------



## DatoG

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15804183
> 
> 
> Casual mode!


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower

My first Lange... what a watch!


----------



## time+tide

bcgr33n said:


> Just accquired my first Lange yesterday! beautiful piece indeed.
> View attachment 15798085


Spectacular! Where it in good health in HK!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mebiuspower said:


> My first Lange... what a watch!
> 
> View attachment 15819214
> 
> View attachment 15819215
> 
> View attachment 15819218


Stunning. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm

On order waiting for delivery should be this week


----------



## WatchEater666

seems somewhat wrong to have an als thread with no backside shots.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15821529
> 
> 
> seems somewhat wrong to have an als thread with no backside shots.


That is stunning. Doesn't even look like it had a crystal over it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

usmc_k9_vet said:


> That is stunning. Doesn't even look like it had a crystal over it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the best I can do


----------



## justcruisin

That is beautiful.....is this a phone pic??


----------



## WatchEater666

justcruisin said:


> That is beautiful.....is this a phone pic??


yeah but I used lightroom. You can see where my uhh liberal use of softening and noise reduction messes the image up. ;D


----------



## descentropy

*To all manual winders:* do you connect the winding of the crown to a moment of reflection? Like "What will I take my time for today?", "I'm running out of time, every moment is precious"&#8230; or is it just "gotta wind or this stupid thing will run out of juice"


----------



## Cincy2

descentropy said:


> *To all manual winders:* do you connect the winding of the crown to a moment of reflection? Like "What will I take my time for today?", "I'm running out of time, every moment is precious"&#8230; or is it just "gotta wind or this stupid thing will run out of juice"


I look forward to winding my watches each morning. They are an eclectic mix of art and science. It's a time to count my blessings.

Cincy


----------



## mebiuspower

descentropy said:


> *To all manual winders:* do you connect the winding of the crown to a moment of reflection? Like "What will I take my time for today?", "I'm running out of time, every moment is precious"&#8230; or is it just "gotta wind or this stupid thing will run out of juice"


Umm, I just focus on the sound of the gear clicking and pay attention to the tightness of the crown as I wind it...


----------



## time+tide

descentropy said:


> *To all manual winders:* do you connect the winding of the crown to a moment of reflection? Like "What will I take my time for today?", "I'm running out of time, every moment is precious"&#8230; or is it just "gotta wind or this stupid thing will run out of juice"


LoL, i just like to watch the power reserve indicator go up.


----------



## Hams911

descentropy said:


> *To all manual winders:* do you connect the winding of the crown to a moment of reflection? Like "What will I take my time for today?", "I'm running out of time, every moment is precious"&#8230; or is it just "gotta wind or this stupid thing will run out of juice"


I agree with the other statements of enjoying winding my watch each day. Even setting an automatic time and date gives me a connection to that watch.

I find as I wind or set the time it gives me a few seconds of just admiring the watch for what it is. Sometimes it reminds me of a specific instance in time when I was wearing that particular watch. Definitely one of my favorite parts of the day and makes me appreciate my collection even more so!


----------



## mario1971




----------



## peterki




----------



## Cincy2

Lange Triple Split in the wild. Pictures sent by a friend of mine. I would need oxygen to even get close to this piece.

Cincy


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Quick, funny story - my girlfriend and I are on vacation in Jackson Hole, Wyoming and we went out to dinner tonight. Sitting at the dimly lit bar, I see about 10 feet from us a couple sitting for dinner, and I could swear the gentlemen was wearing a white gold Odysseus on rubber strap. I told my girlfriend, who really couldn't care less about watches, and I expressed to her that it is an extremely rare piece and I was a bit shocked if my observation was correct. I told her I would have to politely inquire once we were finished with dinner, to which she basically said please do so when I leave  I asked the gentlemen if I could ask him a question and told him I was a big watch fan and asked if he was as well. He said he was, and I said is that a Lange Odysseus you are wearing, to which he replied yes it was and he brought his wrist over so I could take a look. I couldn't believe I had spotted it across the bar and I told him how excellent a piece it was. We (and his wife) had a nice little conversation about watches and Lange and he mentioned he also has a Zeitwerk.

Anyway, just a silly little story, but I think I made his night and he made mine. He mentioned it was the first time anyone has ever approached him and recognized the Odysseus.

So, anyone else seen one in the wild? I genuinely couldn't believe it! It is a stunning piece and very understated in white gold and on the rubber strap. It is an absolutely exceptional piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Cincy2 said:


> Lange Triple Split in the wild. Pictures sent by a friend of mine. I would need oxygen to even get close to this piece.
> 
> Cincy
> View attachment 15880642
> 
> 
> View attachment 15880643


Mounted on foam in his house isn't in the wild to me. Does he wear it out much?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2

Groucho 

I doubt it. Pictures were taken right after receipt of the piece. Perhaps"in the wild" was not an accurate portrayal.

Cincy


----------



## GrouchoM

Cincy2 said:


> Groucho
> 
> I doubt it. Pictures were taken right after receipt of the piece. Perhaps"in the wild" was not an accurate portrayal.
> 
> Cincy


Whether wild or domesticated, it's still an amazing piece.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## poldino

Mine here is in the wild... if home during lockdown qualifies as wilderness.
I still like the original one more than the new RG version. I actually love the new version too, but I think the WG/grey dial is more appropriate for this watch.


----------



## poldino

A Grand Lange 1 Moonphase Lumen, in the wild too. I am in love with this watch... but here I forgot to wind it


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

poldino said:


> Mine here is in the wild... if home during lockdown qualifies as wilderness.
> I still like the original one more than the new RG version. I actually love the new version too, but I think the WG/grey dial is more appropriate for this watch.
> View attachment 15884196





poldino said:


> A Grand Lange 1 Moonphase Lumen, in the wild too. I am in love with this watch... but here I forgot to wind it
> View attachment 15884261


Wow! Couple of amazing Lange's here. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

poldino said:


> A Grand Lange 1 Moonphase Lumen, in the wild too. I am in love with this watch... but here I forgot to wind it
> View attachment 15884261


Give me a call, I'd be glad to keep it wound for you.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

poldino said:


> Mine here is in the wild... if home during lockdown qualifies as wilderness.
> I still like the original one more than the new RG version. I actually love the new version too, but I think the WG/grey dial is more appropriate for this watch.
> View attachment 15884196


If your house is anything like mine, it can certainly get kind of wild at times.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## poldino

The good old Datograph Perpetual, first series in platinum.


----------



## poldino

And its movement, note the nice warm patina on German silver parts.











poldino said:


> The good old Datograph Perpetual, first series in platinum.


----------



## poldino

1815 RATTRAPANTE HONEYGOLD "Homage to F. A. Lange". Not mine unfortunately.
I am on the fence on this one, it has a lot of style but sometimes I feel that I would have preferred a true gilt dial. The honey gold in person is a very pale "beige" gold under most lighting conditions, and this this is the first time they use it with a black dial, with an awesome contrasting effect.


----------



## mario1971

Words are redundant here.


----------



## Hams911

So glad to finally be able to post in this thread. Two weeks in and it's only come off for showers and sleep!


----------



## mario1971

Hams911 said:


> So glad to finally be able to post in this thread. Two weeks in and it's only come off for showers and sleep!
> View attachment 15889239
> View attachment 15889240


Great, congratulations on your purchase. Let it wear well!


----------



## mario1971

A bit of beauty for everyone this Saturday ...


----------



## Hams911

mario1971 said:


> A bit of beauty for everyone this Saturday ...
> View attachment 15896703
> View attachment 15896706
> View attachment 15896710
> View attachment 15896713


Great shots!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## peterki




----------



## ajaj14




----------



## sieglo

poldino said:


> Mine here is in the wild... if home during lockdown qualifies as wilderness.
> I still like the original one more than the new RG version. I actually love the new version too, but I think the WG/grey dial is more appropriate for this watch.
> View attachment 15884196


Do you mind if I ask how large your wrist is? Normally 42mm is my absolute top limit, but I'm thinking of pushing it for this piece.


----------



## poldino

sieglo said:


> Do you mind if I ask how large your wrist is? Normally 42mm is my absolute top limit, but I'm thinking of pushing it for this piece.


It's about 16.7 cm / 6.6", quite flat.
I wear any kind and size of watch, for me it's more a matter of comfort than size, normally watches that are larger and heavier just take a bit longer to get used to.
The Triple Split is a large and hefty watch but it is 1. lighter than the double split in platinum 2. counterbalanced by a large and heavy clasp. These two factors together make it much less top-heavy than the double split and relatively wearable overall.

(in the photo below the RG Triple Split is not mine unfortunately)









In the photo below you can see the "mega clasps" of Lange and JLC. As you know Lange uses this style on Lange 31, Terraluna, Triple Split and Tourbograph perpetual. JLC uses the one on the right on gyrotourbillons and the new 4-dialed Reverso. These really help counterbalancing the watch head.
Both of them are in white gold in this picture but Lange also does it in other materials.


----------



## justcruisin

Still in love .


----------



## The_Darter1987

Not something that's often seen. A boutique prototype


----------



## descentropy

The_Darter1987 said:


> Not something that's often seen. A boutique prototype
> 
> View attachment 15924885
> 
> View attachment 15924886


What is a boutique prototype?


----------



## Dingo2017

If I ever win the lottery I’m getting a couple of these watches they are drool worthy


----------



## GrouchoM

Dingo2017 said:


> If I ever win the lottery I'm getting a couple of these watches they are drool worthy


If you need to hit the lottery to buy one, I'd recommend not for quitea while. Put your winnings to work helping you earn enough to buy one later on.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Darter1987

descentropy said:


> What is a boutique prototype?


I'm guessing a fancy colloquial term for show-piece-not-for-sale


----------



## greentimgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

@greentimgreen What a beautiful trio of Lange 1s! And jeez, that blue dial is a stunner!


----------



## greentimgreen

weisscomposer said:


> @greentimgreen What a beautiful trio of Lange 1s! And jeez, that blue dial is a stunner!


Thank you so much! Very proud owner indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911

poldino said:


> It's about 16.7 cm / 6.6", quite flat.
> I wear any kind and size of watch, for me it's more a matter of comfort than size, normally watches that are larger and heavier just take a bit longer to get used to.
> The Triple Split is a large and hefty watch but it is 1. lighter than the double split in platinum 2. counterbalanced by a large and heavy clasp. These two factors together make it much less top-heavy than the double split and relatively wearable overall.
> 
> (in the photo below the RG Triple Split is not mine unfortunately)
> View attachment 15911267
> 
> 
> In the photo below you can see the "mega clasps" of Lange and JLC. As you know Lange uses this style on Lange 31, Terraluna, Triple Split and Tourbograph perpetual. JLC uses the one on the right on gyrotourbillons and the new 4-dialed Reverso. These really help counterbalancing the watch head.
> Both of them are in white gold in this picture but Lange also does it in other materials.
> View attachment 15911274


Wow...what a collection. Yes the triple split is beautiful but the Dato lumen is what my eye went to!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## poldino

Hams911 said:


> Wow...what a collection. Yes the triple split is beautiful but the Dato lumen is what my eye went to!! Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you very much!
The Dato Lumen is one of my favorites too and adding the bracelet improved it a lot (how is this even possible?!).
FYI I was inspired by a story published on Quill & Pad, I am just an imitator.

On the other hand, the Grand Lange 1 moonphase Lumen is the Lange in my collection that feels the best on the wrist, it's just so cool and versatile and comfortable.
It is not visible in the photo I posted, but to refine its fit I switched from the original single-fold deployant to the lighter butterfly deployant (many think it's a heresy.. I kept the original one as well anyway). This is a highly subjective decision, but it the watch is simply perfect for me, I don't have anything that feels like it.


----------



## The_Darter1987

poldino said:


> It's about 16.7 cm / 6.6", quite flat.
> I wear any kind and size of watch, for me it's more a matter of comfort than size, normally watches that are larger and heavier just take a bit longer to get used to.
> The Triple Split is a large and hefty watch but it is 1. lighter than the double split in platinum 2. counterbalanced by a large and heavy clasp. These two factors together make it much less top-heavy than the double split and relatively wearable overall.
> 
> (in the photo below the RG Triple Split is not mine unfortunately)
> View attachment 15911267
> 
> 
> In the photo below you can see the "mega clasps" of Lange and JLC. As you know Lange uses this style on Lange 31, Terraluna, Triple Split and Tourbograph perpetual. JLC uses the one on the right on gyrotourbillons and the new 4-dialed Reverso. These really help counterbalancing the watch head.
> Both of them are in white gold in this picture but Lange also does it in other materials.
> View attachment 15911274


Has anyone bought the clasp for an 1815 UD? Appreciate your feedback , I'm very comfortable w the tang but just want to explore the clasp


----------



## CFR

The_Darter1987 said:


> Has anyone bought the clasp for an 1815 UD? Appreciate your feedback , I'm very comfortable w the tang but just want to explore the clasp


Lange has 3 types of deployant buckles. I find all 3 to be comfortable.


----------



## ndrs63

mario1971 said:


> A bit of beauty for everyone this Saturday ...
> View attachment 15896703
> View attachment 15896706
> View attachment 15896710
> View attachment 15896713


A beauty, indeed. But why is the crown in the picture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

ndrs63 said:


> A beauty, indeed. But why is the crown in the picture?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What, too cheeky background?


----------



## ndrs63

mario1971 said:


> What, too cheeky background?


ALS forum was the last refuge I was hoping to be shielded from the crown. But apparently, not 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Darter1987




----------



## csong825

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kohuti76

My newest addition in 1815, 233.026 (40mm). Finally landed.


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## neonate

My first Lange!. It feels and looks far better than expected.


----------



## greentimgreen

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 16018688


Perfect duo. Add an 1815 chrono and you've got the perfect three watch collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

Today he came back from the site.


----------



## Mchu004

neonate said:


> My first Lange!. It feels and looks far better than expected.
> 
> View attachment 16018736


Congrats! The Saxonia Thin is one of my favorites


----------



## time+tide

Took Lange 1 out for a spin downtown today


----------



## GrouchoM

Based on the time in the photos, that was quite a long spin! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

But this dial looks beautiful in the sun.


----------



## mario1971

The last spam of today. After the first day after returning from the site, he did + 0.3 seconds / day. I am more than satisfied.


----------



## time+tide

GrouchoM said:


> Based on the time in the photos, that was quite a long spin!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Travelled all the way downtown to the office for the first time in 504 days to pick up some items before a renovation of the space, spent a good amount of time catching up with folks!


----------



## time+tide

mario1971 said:


> But this dial looks beautiful in the sun.


Langes enjoy the sun indeed!


----------



## kenobi822

Joined the club, first Lange to commemorate a career milestone!


----------



## kenobi822

Wrist shot


----------



## kenobi822

mario1971 said:


> The last spam of today. After the first day after returning from the site, he did + 0.3 seconds / day. I am more than satisfied.


Never gets old


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

kenobi822 said:


> Wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 16039762


Stunning! Congrats on an amazing watch and your career milestone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

kenobi822 said:


> Joined the club, first Lange to commemorate a career milestone!
> 
> View attachment 16039761


Welcome to the club! Congrats!!!


----------



## greentimgreen

Yellow gold today - freshly back from its service (8 months!!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

greentimgreen said:


> Yellow gold today - freshly back from its service (8 months!!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it a standard service or something more?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

greentimgreen said:


> Yellow gold today - freshly back from its service (8 months!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's a long time to be parted with that beauty! Is that standard for a Lange service? Seems very long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

I'm hiding from the scorching sun.


----------



## greentimgreen

mario1971 said:


> Was it a standard service or something more?


just a standard service!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentimgreen

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow that's a long time to be parted with that beauty! Is that standard for a Lange service? Seems very long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They state six months as a maximum but I guess they had a busy period, or were impacted badly by the pandemic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

greentimgreen said:


> just a standard service!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very long. I had the adjustment of the movement, the replacement of the dial and a gentle renewal of the case - they were done in two months. Warranty repair.


----------



## GrouchoM

mario1971 said:


> Very long. I had the adjustment of the movement, the replacement of the dial and a gentle renewal of the case - they were done in two months. Warranty repair.


While still under warranty it needed all that work?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

GrouchoM said:


> While still under warranty it needed all that work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


For the first three months, the movement ran almost perfectly - like a Rolex, it did + 0.7 sec / day. Then it ended up in a box. After a month, he jumped on his hand, and it wasn't that fun anymore. I started to note daily + 8 ~ 9s. During the meeting with my friend, we started discussing watches. He showed off his beautiful watches (Rolex Pepsi, new Sub, mega Ed White) and I brought mine (Rolex Batman, Reverso 1931 and Lange). We started to look at them under a x10 magnifying glass and here it was a shock - my friend found a flaw on a small subdial with a power reserve. I started going through previous photos of my watch and found two small spots on some of them from a certain angle. And I couldn't sleep with it anymore. I took macro photos and sent them to the manufacturer. They told me to send the watch for expertise. After a week of receipt, I got an info: we apologize for the inconvenience, we will adjust the mechanism, replace the dial with a new one, and very gently remove hairline scratches from the case - all for free under the warranty.

Yes, this service was needed! After returning from the service station for 45 minutes, I was watching the watch in the presence of an AD employee. I was very pleased with the results. As for the actual result, my Lange is now doing + 0.5s / day on average. I am deeply impressed with the professional way the manufacturer responded to and implemented my complaint. He gained / grew even more in my eyes - yes, Lange is not only beautiful watches, but also great service !!!


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## mario1971

This watch fits almost any shirt.


----------



## peterki




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Mchu004




----------



## airpoch

Long time lurker but first time posting pictures. I think I got the simplified version of the manual though...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

airpoch said:


> Long time lurker but first time posting pictures. I think I got the simplified version of the manual though...
> View attachment 16080081


That looks like the Marine Corps version.

Sweet Lange!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 16079699


Fantastic shot of a magnificent watch

Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## MrBlahBlah

greentimgreen said:


> Yellow gold today - freshly back from its service (8 months!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't realize they made the 1815 up/down in yellow gold? I thought just rose gold and white gold

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

MrBlahBlah said:


> I didn't realize they made the 1815 up/down in yellow gold? I thought just rose gold and white gold
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Even last year, you could get versions in yellow gold from AD. Currently, only RG and WG appear in the catalog.


----------



## mario1971

Classic cars and mechanical watches are captivating. Particularly if they rank among the rare ones that people dream about. As technical masterpieces, they embody values that are important to us. They reflect inventiveness, a sense of style and the quest for records: the most beautiful vehicle, the most precious timepiece.

This is the spirit that underlies A. Lange & Söhne's partnerships with the Concours of Elegance Hampton Court Palace and the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este. At these high-calibre competitions, devotees of the most noble automobiles meet the collectors and connoisseurs of exclusive timepieces.
We are pleased to announce that, through our digital activities, you will be able to participate in these unique events. Throughout the event period, a wealth of exciting content will await you on our social media channels.

As a highlight, we recommend our Instagram Live Sessions in which, during an exclusive tour with us and some exciting guests, you can experience the atmosphere of the events first-hand.

*Concours of Elegance Hampton Court Palace, 3 to 5 September 2021
Instagram Live Session
Friday, 3 September 2021, from 5 p.m. CEST

Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este, 1 to 3 October 2021
Instagram Live Session
Friday, 1 October 2021, from 5.45 p.m. CEST*


----------



## mario1971




----------



## greentimgreen

MrBlahBlah said:


> I didn't realize they made the 1815 up/down in yellow gold? I thought just rose gold and white gold
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They only made 50 or so I'm told (from a reliable source)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## Armand68




----------



## peterki




----------



## Benzsiam

This is my first ALS: Lange 1 Time Zone.


----------



## ieatkows




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mchu004

Beautiful photos and watches


----------



## GrouchoM

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I feel like I should be paying admission for that display...
Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

With a cameo from a neighbor:


----------



## mario1971

Mchu004 said:


> With a cameo from a neighbor:
> 
> View attachment 16134970


How about the reading of the indications in everyday use of this black Lange 1?


----------



## Mchu004

mario1971 said:


> How about the reading of the indications in everyday use of this black Lange 1?


I personally don't have any issues with reading the date/time...but it's not winning any awards for legibility either 😅

In certain lighting conditions, it may take a split second longer and/or a twist of the wrist to view the time but otherwise, no complaints.


----------



## time+tide

Celebrating (edit:my) special day with a special watch


----------



## GrouchoM

time+tide said:


> Celebrating a special day with a special watch
> View attachment 16151558


Blasphemy Day? 


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blasphemy_Day



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

GrouchoM said:


> Blasphemy Day?
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blasphemy_Day
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I suppose i should edit the post to avoid confusion with the many other events this day represents


----------



## mario1971




----------



## tanalasta

Would love to own a Lange 1. 

In the meantime, after much due consideration I went with a safe and versatile dress watch. Love the movement finishing (more so than the Saxonia moonphase) with the gold chatons. 

We don’t see too many vanilla Saxonia Thin 37mm here. So this is mine. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

tanalasta said:


> Would love to own a Lange 1.
> 
> In the meantime, after much due consideration I went with a safe and versatile dress watch. Love the movement finishing (more so than the Saxonia moonphase) with the gold chatons.
> 
> We don’t see too many vanilla Saxonia Thin 37mm here. So this is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any Lange is a good Lange - unlike other brands, I can’t single out a favorite, they are all favorites


----------



## mario1971




----------



## jrlsm




----------



## time+tide

Thats quite a chain of 1815!! Awesome!


----------



## Mchu004

time+tide said:


> Thats quite a chain of 1815!! Awesome!


The 1815 Up/Down is just about the perfect watch


----------



## Mchu004

Here's a recent one:


----------



## mario1971

Still enjoys.


----------



## neonate




----------



## weisscomposer

I'll add a little more love in this thread for the Saxonia Thin:


----------



## Mchu004

I love how the Saxonia Thin is so simple yet captivating.


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Mchu004

Mixing it up with a new strap on the 101.035


----------



## peterki




----------



## mario1971




----------



## descentropy

Following up on @mario1971’s great watch… it’s still Movember right? Love the face with the little mustache on the 1815


----------



## Peteo

My new-to-me 1815 AC. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justcruisin

L1 photo!


----------



## moting

Lange 1815 U/D. I like the fact that the small second resets to 0 when the watch runs out of power reserve. Lange is always going the extra mile









Sent from my SM-G9980 using Tapatalk


----------



## poldino

Lange 1 “Cellini edition” (limited to 25 pieces)


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## CFR

I took this earlier today, walking through a park on an overcast day. I love the austerity of this supremely legible, simple looking Little Lange 1 with its printed markers.


----------



## ichdien

That’s a beauty.


----------



## Jeffessness

I've been wanting to buy a Lange but worry because they sell below retail.
Any ideas as to why so many other brands heat up when it seems like there's broad agreement that Lange makes one of the best watches in the world- maybe top three even?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jeffessness said:


> I've been wanting to buy a Lange but worry because they sell below retail.
> Any ideas as to why so many other brands heat up when it seems like there's broad agreement that Lange makes one of the best watches in the world- maybe top three even?
> View attachment 16272430
> View attachment 16272430


That just means you can buy it below retail, unless you absolutely have to have it brand new. Lange doesn’t market itself as hip and cool like AP does, nor do you see many rappers and athletes wearing a Lange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffessness

Thank you and I get that they are not a hot brand with those that care about the Kardashians but I've never bought a watch that didn't have an investment quality about it and so struggling to pull the trigger.
I'm also looking at an Aquanaut because of that upside yet it's the Lange I really want.
Such a luxury of a conundrum but I'd appreciate any opinions or thoughts..


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jeffessness said:


> Thank you and I get that they are not a hot brand with those that care about the Kardashians but I've never bought a watch that didn't have an investment quality about it and so struggling to pull the trigger.
> I'm also looking at an Aquanaut because of that upside yet it's the Lange I really want.
> Such a luxury of a conundrum but I'd appreciate any opinions or thoughts..


Sorry I’m chiming in again and I’m not even in this league yet, but even in my league, I wouldn’t settle for a watch I didn’t really want. If you want the Lange over the Aquanaut, would you consider buying the Lange used, but in pristine condition so you’re not the one taking the hit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffessness

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sorry I’m chiming in again and I’m not even in this league yet, but even in my league, I wouldn’t settle for a watch I didn’t really want. If you want the Lange over the Aquanaut, would you consider buying the Lange used, but in pristine condition so you’re not the one taking the hit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm looking at pre owned because of that but still, a watch that sinks in value at that price is a departure from one of my closely held rationals for spending stupid amounts of money on my habit
I always have peace when buying watches because I see them as such a liquid asset and more secure than even most stocks. 
That the Lange is more like buying an expensive car (sure to depreciate) is definitely hard for me to wrap my mind around. 
I'm wondering if anyone regrets not spending those dollars on a brand that's rocketed in value?


----------



## GrouchoM

Jeffessness said:


> Yes, I'm looking at pre owned because of that but still, a watch that sinks in value at that price is a departure from one of my closely held rationals for spending stupid amounts of money on my habit
> I always have peace when buying watches because I see them as such a liquid asset and more secure than even most stocks.
> That the Lange is more like buying an expensive car (sure to depreciate) is definitely hard for me to wrap my mind around.
> I'm wondering if anyone regrets not spending those dollars on a brand that's rocketed in value?


What happens if they hold the watch after the bubble bursts? What if their preferred suddenly skyrockets in value after they bought their less preferred watch? 
Also, there are members here that own Rolexes and Omega Snoopys that have gone up so much in value that they're afraid to wear them for fear of scratching/depreciating their investment. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

Such a fitting of the Lange 1 in yellow gold.


----------



## AnonPi

usmc_k9_vet said:


> would you consider buying the Lange used, but in pristine condition so you’re not the one taking the hit?


And, even if it isn't in pristine condition, can't you send it in for service and essentially get it restored to pristine condition? The PM watches at least, which is most of them, laser welding and all that ...

(I don't own a Lange, much as I would love to, but from comments I've seen from owners I've been led to believe that the above is the case.)


----------



## justcruisin

Finally was able to visit an ALS boutique, closest to me is in LA, but ended up in Dubai. A lot of the watches shown below are “exhibition,” with the salmon dial perpetual there for Dubai watch week…which ended last week. Enjoy the photos!

Question - thoughts on the latest gen of the Datograph. I was expecting it to be WAY TOO BIG, but it ended up…not as big…but still at the limit of what I can wear…


----------



## diracpoint

^^^ Dato looks nice on your wrist, esp in the 4th pic,


----------



## weisscomposer

There's a possibility that this might be traded away in the near future, so I'm enjoying it as much as I can now!


----------



## Mchu004

CFR said:


> I took this earlier today, walking through a park on an overcast day. I love the austerity of this supremely legible, simple looking Little Lange 1 with its printed markers.
> View attachment 16272331
> 
> 
> View attachment 16272363


Every time I see one of these obscure/rare/uncommon pieces from your collection 😍


----------



## CFR

Mchu004 said:


> Every time I see one of these obscure/rare/uncommon pieces from your collection 😍


Ha, thanks. This may be a unique piece. The Little Lange 1 dials are smaller than the regular Lange 1 dials -- they're not interchangeable -- and I've never seen this silver dial with printed markers used in a Little Lange 1 case (let alone a PT case) other than this watch. It's a special piece for sure, especially since it fits my little wrist.


----------



## CFR

Jeffessness said:


> Yes, I'm looking at pre owned because of that but still, a watch that sinks in value at that price is a departure from one of my closely held rationals for spending stupid amounts of money on my habit
> I always have peace when buying watches because I see them as such a liquid asset and more secure than even most stocks.
> That the Lange is more like buying an expensive car (sure to depreciate) is definitely hard for me to wrap my mind around.
> I'm wondering if anyone regrets not spending those dollars on a brand that's rocketed in value?


I can see this being an issue when considering a new purchase, but I'm a bit confused about why this would be a barrier if you're looking at buying preowned at a fair price, where you know you won't lose much (if any) money. More generally, to your question, I think you'll find relatively few regular contributors to these sorts of watch forums for whom making money (on watches) is a major consideration. Sure, it's nice when something increases in value, but the idea of buying a watch largely because I think I can sell it for more money later on doesn't really enter the picture. On the other hand, buying a standard production watch brand new, that I know will lose a lot of money as soon as I step out the door, isn't at all appealing, which is why I personally prefer preowned in those instances (but others require that "new car smell" and want to be the first and only owner, which is fine but definitely not me).

I tested the waters on this concept, without really thinking hard about it, around 12 years ago. I bought brand new honey gold Lange 1 tourbillon (722.050) from an authorized dealer. It was the first time Lange use honey gold, and I thought, "I can probably resell it in a few years and maybe make some money if I don't like it." I really disliked that watch and literally never wore it. It wasn't ugly -- just not my style. It's the only watch I ever bought that I didn't feel enthusiastic about actually wearing. So it sat for 11 years, with the hang tags still on the strap (seriously never wore it!), until I traded it for the same model in platinum -- an older model (the platinum) that pre-dated the honey gold version by about 10 years -- and that I now love to wear. During the 11 years I held it, it wasn't worth anywhere near what I paid, so I didn't feel like I could sell it. It was worth about 60% of what I paid. I regretted buying it throughout much of that time, and I felt stupid for misjudging the future market, but in the end I was glad to have traded it for the platinum. It was an expensive lesson learned with a not-so-bad outcome.


----------



## justcruisin




----------



## immerschnell

Jeffessness said:


> Thank you and I get that they are not a hot brand with those that care about the Kardashians but I've never bought a watch that didn't have an investment quality about it and so struggling to pull the trigger.
> I'm also looking at an Aquanaut because of that upside yet it's the Lange I really want.
> Such a luxury of a conundrum but I'd appreciate any opinions or thoughts..


I say forget the investment piece. These are not intended as such. This will be a good item and retain some value for sure. As much as some hype piece now? Maybe not. But who cares I say. The Lange range is fantastic. There is so much to the design and technical mastery. It’s an investment to some extent but I wouldn’t pick some better investment watch I liked less. I say if you like it what’s the issue? I would forget the other matter as a decision.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Colombia

justcruisin said:


> View attachment 16287478


Beautiful pic


----------



## bmats

Making Monday morning at the office a little bit better.


----------



## JustAbe

Happy Hump Day, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Mchu004




----------



## SteveGeorge

What a beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diracpoint

Finally added my first Lange after ogling at this thread for years


----------



## GrouchoM

diracpoint said:


> Finally added my first Lange after ogling at this thread for years


Thanks for adding to this thread's visual buffet.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 16323434


 Real beautiful - it time to set my watch strategy for 2022


----------



## singularityseven

Saxonia Outsize Date:


----------



## magana_manuel

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16314859


Wow this is definitely my grail watch, soon I will get one!
Great pictures btw!


----------



## mario1971




----------



## mario1971

Half a year has passed since he returned from the service after adjustments and still impresses me with the precision of his gait. + 1.9s / day with manual tension is a very good result for me.


----------



## Watchretriever

mario1971 said:


> Half a year has passed since he returned from the service after adjustments and still impresses me with the precision of his gait. + 1.9s / day with manual tension is a very good result for me.


This is quickly becoming my favorite Lange reference and your excellent photo is only making a better case for it.


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## Dunnej

Amazing. Something about Lange and yellow gold...it's a magic combination.



Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 16413501


----------



## schoutedeni

Honeymooning










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neonate




----------



## schoutedeni

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## mario1971




----------



## bbierman1982

Happy excited to join the club- loving the 1815!


----------



## ichdien

bbierman1982 said:


> Happy excited to join the club- loving the 1815!
> View attachment 16457225


Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Mchu004

bbierman1982 said:


> Happy excited to join the club- loving the 1815!
> View attachment 16457225


Welcome...and what a lovely entrance to make! 😍


----------



## mario1971

bbierman1982 said:


> Happy excited to join the club- loving the 1815!
> View attachment 16457225


Welcome!👍 Congrats!


----------



## arolex

dantan said:


> Another 1815 Up/Down here, but with poor photography.


Beautiful!


----------



## arolex

jamesmartin17 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this watch. Congrats.


----------



## arolex

TheWorkman said:


> about last night...
> 
> View attachment 13695063


Very elegant.


----------



## arolex

SMH said:


> View attachment 13696519
> 
> 
> My Saxonia Moon.


Beautiful piece. Congrats.


----------



## schoutedeni

bbierman1982 said:


> Happy excited to join the club- loving the 1815!
> View attachment 16457225


Looking great. Love the red 40 ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbierman1982

schoutedeni said:


> Looking great. Love the red 40 !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, yeah what sold me on this reference was the white dial but love that little touch of red there along with the power reserve.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## diracpoint

In keeping with the German car+watch theme ... 😉😆


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 16496214


Stuuuuuuunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltezzaStig

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 16496214


Beautiful piece!


----------



## Mchu004

Need some movement shots in this thread:


----------



## CFR

Mchu004 said:


> Need some movement shots in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 16500727
> View attachment 16500726


I never get tired looking at that OG Lange 1 movement with the 2 sub-bridges. THE One!


----------



## mario1971




----------



## justcruisin

Out for a casual dinner with the fam. Must admit that I love it when the moon phase disc is hidden, allowing the day/night (esp. starry night) to shine.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

justcruisin said:


> Out for a casual dinner with the fam. Must admit that I love it when the moon phase disc is hidden, allowing the day/night (esp. starry night) to shine.
> 
> View attachment 16539754


I don’t blame you. That watch is stunning no matter where the moon is in its phase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzeDude

justcruisin said:


> Out for a casual dinner with the fam. Must admit that I love it when the moon phase disc is hidden, allowing the day/night (esp. starry night) to shine.
> 
> View attachment 16539754


Sonofabitch that is a BEAUTIFUL watch!!!


----------



## mario1971




----------



## moonbeam6

1815 in Rose Gold:


----------



## ireachmike

What a beauty!


----------



## ajaj14




----------



## oysterfisher

may you send a photo of the movement? absolutely stunning piece.



ajaj14 said:


> View attachment 16601159


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## ichdien

Keep it far away from exposed brick!


----------



## sieglo

Lange 1 “Stealth” moonphase in platinum. Love the clever moonphase implementation with day/night. Keeps the watch face fresh!


----------



## mario1971

My one and only Lange.


----------



## neonate




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jakk

Hope to join the club soon still waiting for mine to arrive.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sieglo

And of course the best part....


----------



## mario1971

Lange went outside for a moment to get some fresh air. He will spend the next weeks in a cold and dark dungeon, in good company. I would like to remind those who do not know - after the spring is fully unrolled, when the movement finishes its work and stops, the seconds hand is always set at 12 o'clock.


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

mario1971 said:


> Lange went outside for a moment to get some fresh air. He will spend the next weeks in a cold and dark dungeon, in good company. I would like to remind those who do not know - after the spring is fully unrolled, when the movement finishes its work and stops, the seconds hand is always set at 12 o'clock.


Does it jump to the 12 position or stop there when power runs out?


----------



## mario1971

hotlesbianassassin said:


> Does it jump to the 12 position or stop there when power runs out?


It stops at twelve o'clock.


----------



## mario1971

The temperature dropped from 35 degrees C to just 13, so Lange returned to duty. I just took a look and the hands were perfectly aligned with the photo, so I took another photo quickly.


----------



## chnzwh




----------



## Pongster




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Mchu004

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 16714783
> 
> 
> View attachment 16714784


A beautiful and complementary pair


----------



## Mchu004

chnzwh said:


> View attachment 16712916


I just love the Saxonia Thin. It's the perfect two hand watch


----------



## Pongster




----------



## weisscomposer

It's been quite a while since I've contributed to this thread. However, since a new watch has been dominating my wrist time the past few months, I figure it was time to post a pic or two.

After three years of unwavering obsession, extensive research, and patient waiting, I acquired my grail watch: an early production rose gold Lange 1.

Having the Lange 1 as part of my daily life has been a wholly satisfying experience. Its design, history, movement, and aesthetics all deeply resonate with me. Personally, I find absolutely nothing lacking in this watch. I have no idea how any other piece can ever top it (within my budget, at least)!

One shout-out before the pics: A huge thanks to @CFR for his helpful advice and guidance while hunting for this watch.


----------



## Mchu004

weisscomposer said:


> It's been quite a while since I've contributed to this thread. However, since a new watch has been dominating my wrist time the past few months, I figure it was time to post a pic or two.
> 
> After three years of unwavering obsession, extensive research, and patient waiting, I acquired my grail watch: an early production rose gold Lange 1.
> 
> Having the Lange 1 as part of my daily life has been a wholly satisfying experience. Its design, history, movement, and aesthetics all deeply resonate with me. Personally, I find absolutely nothing lacking in this watch. I have no idea how any other piece can ever top it (within my budget, at least)!
> 
> One shout-out before the pics: A huge thanks to @CFR for his helpful advice and guidance while hunting for this watch.
> View attachment 16722217
> View attachment 16722218


Congrats! The Lange 1 makes for an excellent daily wearer


----------



## CFR

weisscomposer said:


> After three years of unwavering obsession, extensive research, and patient waiting, I acquired my grail watch: an early production rose gold Lange 1.
> 
> Having the Lange 1 as part of my daily life has been a wholly satisfying experience. Its design, history, movement, and aesthetics all deeply resonate with me. Personally, I find absolutely nothing lacking in this watch. I have no idea how any other piece can ever top it (within my budget, at least)!


Congrats again - stunning, especially on that strap:


----------



## R0n

brandonskinner said:


> One of my favorite L1 dials of the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Great Class


----------



## R0n

brandonskinner said:


> I wish it was this (belongs to my friend)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Superb


----------



## hiboost

mario1971 said:


> The temperature dropped from 35 degrees C to just 13, so Lange returned to duty. I just took a look and the hands were perfectly aligned with the photo, so I took another photo quickly.


What is the reference of this beauty?


----------



## mario1971

hiboost said:


> What is the reference of this beauty?


234.032


----------



## hiboost

mario1971 said:


> 234.032


Thank you. I was not quite sure if it was yellow gold or pink gold. In the picture at least, Lange's pink gold does not appear very pink. It has more of a "vintage yellow gold" look to my eye. Very, very good looking watch you have


----------



## schoutedeni

Trying out a new strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

Finally got my camera so I can take more terrible photos:


----------



## diracpoint

hotlesbianassassin said:


> Finally got my camera so I can take more terrible photos:
> View attachment 16778838
> 
> View attachment 16778837


Great shots! It's one of my favorite Langes. Post a pic of the starry sky when you get a chance. It looks like something out of a fairy tale ...

A pic I got from the boutique ...

<a href="https://imgur.com/p64Dvx9">


----------



## Mchu004

hotlesbianassassin said:


> Finally got my camera so I can take more terrible photos:
> View attachment 16778838
> 
> View attachment 16778837


Beautiful photos! The watch is ok 😉 (kidding)


----------



## weisscomposer

Happy 31st to all our outsize date friends!


----------



## diracpoint

Hand engravings:

The widest part of each groove is about two human hairs wide, and then getting narrower towards the center. Also note the sharp ending points towards the center!


----------



## immerschnell

diracpoint said:


> Hand engravings:
> 
> The widest part of each groove is about two human hairs wide, and then getting narrower towards the center. Also note the sharp ending points towards the center!


Fantastic detail. What charm.


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## immerschnell

great shot


----------



## GrouchoM

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 16841318


Excellent pairing and background. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## torifile

Lange 1 on Delugs Navy Pueblo strap


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

pleasant sunday!


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

diracpoint said:


> Hand engravings:
> 
> The widest part of each groove is about two human hairs wide, and then getting narrower towards the center. Also note the sharp ending points towards the center!


Breathtaking details!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kuttermax

EDM Perpetual Collective said:


> pleasant sunday!
> 
> View attachment 16859328


Wow, this one caught me by surprise. I don't think I've seen a 232.021 in person, but this photo really shows the beauty of the watch with the yellow gold hands and case. Might be one of the nicest YG Lange's I've seen.


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Kuttermax said:


> Wow, this one caught me by surprise. I don't think I've seen a 232.021 in person, but this photo really shows the beauty of the watch with the yellow gold hands and case. Might be one of the nicest YG Lange's I've seen.


Thank you!! And if I'm not wrong the only 3 hands model with such case dimension (slightly bigger than norm dress watch). Cheers!


----------



## diracpoint

~ 10 design elements packed in an area smaller than a postage stamp ...
(blue screws, orange screw, gold weights, pink ruby, gold chaton, flat polish, straight graining, hand engraving, perlage, chamfering) 🤗


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

pleasant humpday!


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Mchu004




----------



## mario1971




----------



## immerschnell

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 16887484


The classic dark look is fantastic on this model.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## immerschnell




----------



## Ari_A




----------



## jakk

Finally !!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

pleasant weekend!


----------



## neonate

New CF strap!


----------



## peterki




----------



## weisscomposer

Happy Big Date Day, Lange friends!


----------



## diracpoint

Another 25 ...


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

jakk said:


> Finally !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What incredible detail and beauty! Wear it well!!


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Hello October!


----------



## diracpoint

Falling leaves ...

🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🤗


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diracpoint

^^^ Love the guilloche!👍


----------



## torifile

Lange 1 on the town. I will own no safe queens.


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## immerschnell




----------



## duck2h

Photo of live engraving demonstration during a Lange event.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

mario1971 said:


>


Those blued hands are a thing of beauty.

I need to stop hanging out in this Thread before putting my wedding in jeopardy.. 😂😂


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

It's too blurry to see in this pic, but the silver metal ring in the pen holder behind the watch says "A. Lange & Sohne." Got that Lange pen holder many years ago and it's super cool!


----------



## immerschnell

CFR said:


> It's too blurry to see in this pic, but the silver metal ring in the pen holder behind the watch says "A. Lange & Sohne." Got that Lange pen holder many years ago and it's super cool!
> 
> View attachment 17035046


Wow an old HP calculator. Coooool. Almost as cool as the watch.


----------



## GrouchoM

immerschnell said:


> Wow an old HP calculator. Coooool. Almost as cool as the watch.


I still have, and very occasionally use, my 15c

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## CFR

GrouchoM said:


> I still have, and very occasionally use, my 15c


I have trouble using a normal calculator after getting used to RPN.


----------



## GrouchoM

CFR said:


> I have trouble using a normal calculator after getting used to RPN.


I've heard many say that, but I can use both with equal comfort. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## DatoG

jakk said:


> Finally !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

CFR said:


> It's too blurry to see in this pic, but the silver metal ring in the pen holder behind the watch says "A. Lange & Sohne." Got that Lange pen holder many years ago and it's super cool!
> 
> View attachment 17035046


Wow! This a monster!

Of course I love the RPN calculator!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer




----------



## mario1971

weisscomposer said:


> View attachment 17041339


Is this tip so poorly machined on the underside?


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

weisscomposer said:


> View attachment 17041339


Nice composition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duck2h




----------



## duck2h

My meeting with Lange Asia Pacific managing director Charles Langois, where he pointed out little secrets on my watch 😄


----------



## tulgen

duck2h said:


> View attachment 17052771
> My meeting with Lange Asia Pacific managing director Charles Langois, where he pointed out little secrets on my watch 😄


Do you recall what the secrets were?


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

My white gold and a friend's pink gold Saxonia Outsize Date!


----------



## CFR

Model trains in the background!


----------



## mario1971

CFR said:


> Model trains in the background!
> View attachment 17061389


What's that bracelet?


----------



## CFR

mario1971 said:


> What's that bracelet?


It is this one.

I wanted a shark mesh bracelet for this watch, and I like that you can see the springbar. That fits with the semi-transparent theme of the watch.

I paid $60 USD for the bracelet in 2014. Now it is only $40 USD -- deflation!

I did remove (polish) some metal from the inside of the 2 little "chain links" that are in the center of each endlink, to make them thinner. They were pretty close to the case, so making them thinner prevents them from rubbing against the middle of the case.

The only thing I don't like about this bracelet is the clasp. It works great and is very secure, but it looks cheap on the outside -- just a piece of stamped metal.


----------



## Mchu004

I still think the 101.035 looks best with black but mixing it up with a taupe strap:


----------



## CFR

Mchu004 said:


> I still think the 101.035 looks best with black but mixing it up with a taupe strap:


It wouldn't suit everyone's tastes, but I bet the Darth would look sharp on one of those stainless steel Shinola bracelets.


----------



## Mchu004

CFR said:


> It wouldn't suit everyone's tastes, but I bet the Darth would look sharp on one of those stainless steel Shinola bracelets.


Challenge accepted! Not as fancy as a Shinola but I have this mesh bracelet laying around. Never thought to try it...but I quite like it..


----------



## CFR

Mchu004 said:


> Challenge accepted! Not as fancy as a Shinola but I have this mesh bracelet laying around. Never thought to try it...but I quite like it..


Oh wow! I like it too! Fantastic that people are trying different aftermarket bracelets on white metal Langes. It's nice to mix it up!


----------



## weisscomposer

CFR said:


> Fantastic that people are trying different aftermarket bracelets on white metal Langes. It's nice to mix it up!


Sounds like I need a white metal Lange...


----------



## Mchu004

CFR said:


> Oh wow! I like it too! Fantastic that people are trying different aftermarket bracelets on white metal Langes. It's nice to mix it up!


I'm a little weary of the stainless steel bracelet interacting with the platinum case. Have you had any long-term issues with the combo?


----------



## CFR

Mchu004 said:


> I'm a little weary of the stainless steel bracelet interacting with the platinum case. Have you had any long-term issues with the combo?


I haven't used it long enough or often enough. But on another forum, the person who "discovered" the steel Shinola bracelet for his Datograph and has been using it for several years wrote, "On the lug issue, I have worn this watch now quite a bit. There is no noticeable play at all between the bracelet and the lugs (no movement at all, side to side). It still fits perfectly, so I would say, there is no wearing of the inside of the lugs." He said he hasn't removed the bracelet to inspect the inside of the lugs but he may ask Lange to do that, just to see (he's in NYC).


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

CFR said:


> Model trains in the background!
> View attachment 17061389


Goddamn! My 3rd favorite watch of ALL TIME. Kudos to you.


----------



## CFR

hotlesbianassassin said:


> Goddamn! My 3rd favorite watch of ALL TIME. Kudos to you.


Thanks. You can't leave us hangin like that. What are the first two?!


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

CFR said:


> Thanks. You can't leave us hangin like that. What are the first two?!


Oh, that's really not all that interesting to anyone other than me. My main point was to emphasize just how much I love your watch and how much I'm envious that you have it. 

Anyway, my favorite is the VC 1921 that I was really lucky to get. A variant of the 1921 has been my favorite watch ever since I first saw photos of the pink gold version. Then I saw the platinum version, and that became my favorite. Then this Collection Excellence Platine version was released and supplanted the platinum version as my favorite. So, strictly speaking, I guess those 3 are my 3 favorites.










But other than the 1921 variants, my 2nd favorite is the AP 15202IP with the smoked blue dial. The titanium and polished platinum bits and that beautiful dial color just work to make this variant heads and shoulders above all the other Royal Oaks (which I really love as a whole).










Your Lumen is absolutely stunning. I had a chance to purchase one a good while back. I had been following a local boutique sales associate's IG account at a time when ALS wasn't all that popular, and she mentioned that one was available at the boutique in one of her posts. Unfortunately, at the time, I wasn't considering watches anywhere near that price point (I was looking at selections 20K USD and under), so the availability of this model meant nothing to me. Since then, my allowable budget ballooned, and, even though it's still a bit of a stretch, I would find a way to make it work if given the opportunity to purchase one at retail price. Oh well, I always knew getting dream watches was not something that was likely to happen, and I do have a Lange 1 MP, which is not anywhere close to a Grand Lange 1 MP Lumen, but...it'll do. Nabbing 1 of my 3 favorites is pretty miraculous, I suppose, and I'm pretty content with all that I was able to add my collection, but I can't help but wonder from time to time whether or not I would be that much more happier with my collection had I been able to get that Lumen.

What about you? Any favorite watches? Collection story? Don't mean to sidetrack the thread, lol, but you could just post more photos of your Lumen to keep us on track while you share your story.


----------



## jonesMGMT100

vlps said:


>


Beautiful watch


----------



## kobub

Got to see quite a historic piece.


----------



## duck2h

kobub said:


> Got to see quite a historic piece.
> 
> View attachment 17074614


Wow that looks big


----------



## CFR

hotlesbianassassin said:


> Oh, that's really not all that interesting to anyone other than me. My main point was to emphasize just how much I love your watch and how much I'm envious that you have it.
> 
> Anyway, my favorite is the VC 1921 that I was really lucky to get. A variant of the 1921 has been my favorite watch ever since I first saw photos of the pink gold version. Then I saw the platinum version, and that became my favorite. Then this Collection Excellence Platine version was released and supplanted the platinum version as my favorite. So, strictly speaking, I guess those 3 are my 3 favorites.
> 
> But other than the 1921 variants, my 2nd favorite is the AP 15202IP with the smoked blue dial. The titanium and polished platinum bits and that beautiful dial color just work to make this variant heads and shoulders above all the other Royal Oaks (which I really love as a whole).
> 
> Your Lumen is absolutely stunning. I had a chance to purchase one a good while back. I had been following a local boutique sales associate's IG account at a time when ALS wasn't all that popular, and she mentioned that one was available at the boutique in one of her posts. Unfortunately, at the time, I wasn't considering watches anywhere near that price point (I was looking at selections 20K USD and under), so the availability of this model meant nothing to me. Since then, my allowable budget ballooned, and, even though it's still a bit of a stretch, I would find a way to make it work if given the opportunity to purchase one at retail price. Oh well, I always knew getting dream watches was not something that was likely to happen, and I do have a Lange 1 MP, which is not anywhere close to a Grand Lange 1 MP Lumen, but...it'll do. Nabbing 1 of my 3 favorites is pretty miraculous, I suppose, and I'm pretty content with all that I was able to add my collection, but I can't help but wonder from time to time whether or not I would be that much more happier with my collection had I been able to get that Lumen.
> 
> What about you? Any favorite watches? Collection story? Don't mean to sidetrack the thread, lol, but you could just post more photos of your Lumen to keep us on track while you share your story.


The VC and AP are nice!

I don't really have a coherent collection story. It's more of a relatively uninteresting ramble around the park. Here's another Lumen pic:


----------



## mario1971




----------



## jakk

Also got a chance to try on this beauty.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

CFR said:


> Model trains in the background!
> View attachment 17061389


Love this lumen version of GL… can you show the moon glowing?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

Mchu004 said:


> Challenge accepted! Not as fancy as a Shinola but I have this mesh bracelet laying around. Never thought to try it...but I quite like it..
> View attachment 17063031
> 
> 
> View attachment 17063033
> 
> 
> View attachment 17063032


Lange with this metal bracelets are really awesome!! Lange are you listening!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

DatoG said:


> Love this lumen version of GL… can you show the moon glowing?!


Not til I get it back from servicing! Just sent it back for the 4th time in 5 years. This particular Lange 1 movement refuses to reciprocate my love for it!

This will have to do (took it last week):


----------



## DatoG

CFR said:


> Not til I get it back from servicing! Just sent it back for the 4th time in 5 years. This particular Lange 1 movement refuses to reciprocate my love for it!
> 
> This will have to do (took it last week):
> View attachment 17086565


Ahh I see; hope GL lumen can shine lume on all of us soon! .

Pt or WG Lange moonphase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

DatoG said:


> Pt or WG Lange moonphase?


WG, white dial, printed markers, thin WG rings around the subdials. 30 pieces made for Italian market in 2007-8.


----------



## duck2h




----------



## Delugs

Lange 1 Platinum "Stealth" on Sand Alcantara


----------



## jakk

Delugs said:


> Lange 1 Platinum "Stealth" on Sand Alcantara
> View attachment 17094097


Just ordered the dark grey alcantara to match with my LL1 🥹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

I borrowed a friend's pink gold Saxonia Outsize Date, and did a detailed visual comparison with my white gold one. Maybe this will be of some use to someone trying to decide between the two materials!


----------



## Stchambe

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 16841318


What model MB pen is this?


----------



## mebiuspower

Stchambe said:


> What model MB pen is this?


Meisterstück Solitaire Blue Hour LeGrand


----------



## DatoG

CFR said:


> WG, white dial, printed markers, thin WG rings around the subdials. 30 pieces made for Italian market in 2007-8.


Never have seen this!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kobub

It's been quite the wait, but finally able to have one of these to call my own.


----------



## DatoG

kobub said:


> It's been quite the wait, but finally able to have one of these to call my own.
> 
> View attachment 17102726


Congratulations!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

kobub said:


> It's been quite the wait, but finally able to have one of these to call my own.
> 
> View attachment 17102726


How long was the wait, exactly? And how long did they say the wait was going to be? I still have a year or two to go, if the original estimate is to be believed. 😔


----------



## kobub

hotlesbianassassin said:


> How long was the wait, exactly? And how long did they say the wait was going to be? I still have a year or two to go, if the original estimate is to be believed. 😔


Super exciting, can't wait to see your wrist shot in the future!

Their estimate to me at the time of joining the list was about two years and it arrived slightly before that time.

In terms of my interactions with the boutique during the wait period, I mostly visited to check out new releases, but I did not purchase anything since joining the waitlist. I usually didn't press much about the ETA of my Odysseus either, as I was mostly absorbed in what I was looking at that visit. Not sure what the boutique's impression was/is of me, but I guess my visits during the waiting period and general interest in the brand at least didn't hinder receiving the Odysseus.


----------



## hotlesbianassassin

kobub said:


> Super exciting, can't wait to see your wrist shot in the future!
> 
> Their estimate to me at the time of joining the list was about two years and it arrived slightly before that time.
> 
> In terms of my interactions with the boutique during the wait period, I mostly visited to check out new releases, but I did not purchase anything since joining the waitlist. I usually didn't press much about the ETA of my Odysseus either, as I was mostly absorbed in what I was looking at that visit. Not sure what the boutique's impression was/is of me, but I guess my visits during the waiting period and general interest in the brand at least didn't hinder receiving the Odysseus.


Thank you so much for sharing that information. And congratulations on the Odysseus! Yeah, I haven't bugged my sales guy about it. It's not like doing so will speed up the process. But, like you, I've visited him a few times since having made my qualifying purchase and likewise haven't bought anything; just gawked at whatever they had.

Speaking of, I visited yesterday and took these terrible photos with my phone:


----------



## diracpoint

Happy holidays everyone! Best wishes for a happy and prosperous new year!


----------



## weisscomposer

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! And to everyone else, wishing you a happy Lange Big Date Day!


----------



## Mchu004

Merry Christmas!


----------



## immerschnell

Quick question. If the Lange 25th anniversary was a few years ago why is the 25th still considered the date day?


----------



## diracpoint

immerschnell said:


> Quick question. If the Lange 25th anniversary was a few years ago why is the 25th still considered the date day?


I think it's because their first collection was unveiled on Oct 24, 1994. They set the date to the 25th so that when the pictures are published in the following day's newspaper, they show the correct date. To this day they continue that tradition, with a watch release on Oct 24, with the date set at 25! 

So, in general, 25th is a special date for Lange, and the official pictures of their watches show 25 in the date window! 🍻


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

immerschnell said:


> Quick question. If the Lange 25th anniversary was a few years ago why is the 25th still considered the date day?


It all goes back to this picture and the story of why the date was set to the 25th


----------



## immerschnell

weisscomposer said:


> It all goes back to this picture and the story of why the date was set to the 25th
> View attachment 17117026


Got it. Forgot about that point.


----------



## Mchu004

.


----------



## duck2h

immerschnell said:


> Quick question. If the Lange 25th anniversary was a few years ago why is the 25th still considered the date day?


I believe it's because the founding of Lange was on the 25th? Either that or it was Adolf Lange's birthday. I forgot which it was.


----------



## mario1971

Today at work.


----------



## Hat_Trick_Hokie

I recently joined the Lange club earlier this month when I picked up this beautiful Lange 1 Moonphase at auction. Still in wonder over the craftsmanship, and waiting on more casual straps to dress it down a bit.


----------



## Ari_A




----------



## neonate




----------



## weisscomposer

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## DatoG

30 more minutes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Darter1987




----------

